# review on seachem matrix



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

found this review and thought some may find it usefull 
http://theaquaticgazette.com/2012/03/08/seachem-matrix/
http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/Matrix.html


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Interesting. I'm considering using Matrix in both my tanks to try and eliminate the excess nitrates that my algae are feeding on, but I'm still not sure. Would it be a good idea to use it in a planted tank? And can I find it at my local Petsmart or Petco? (The LFS is going downhill fast, they don't seem to have ANY products *or fish for that matter* that I'd like to buy) Should I go to Dr. Foster?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The review said nothing about nitrate. It said to use it in filters to get out ammonia and nitrite. I was looking for something to replace the carbon in Magnum 350s. Maybe I'll give it a try. 

The review basically set it against Bio-chem stars and said Matrix works very well as an aerobic substrate. 

The seachem FAQ implies that Matrix supports anaerobic removal of nitrates as well. Anaerobic nitrate removal is typically done by "live rock" in SW aquariums. But, in FW, we usually take nitrates out with WC and plants. Having anaerobic conditions in a FW is often discouraged as a bad thing.

Will Matrix reduce nitrates in a FW canister filter with a high flow rate (300 GPH)? I guess its time to get a new test kit and try.

I did see a nitrate drop with Purigen.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

I use it in both a fluval 206 and 406 Flow Rate: 1450 L/H (383 US GPH) and my nitrates have been reduced dramaticly,


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In a planted tank, it might make more sense to add potassium, and/or CO2 or flourish excel and try to grow plants faster. But if you think your plants are at the limit of what they can do with the light you have, it might be worth a try.

But I am going to try matrix (I have some in a bottle) in one of my overstocked cichlid tanks.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

emc7 said:


> But I am going to try matrix (I have some in a bottle) in one of my overstocked cichlid tanks.


don't think you will be disappointed, took about 6-8 weeks to do its work where my nitrates were 50-60ppm if not more then one day I tested and it was 0


----------

